# t4 twinscroll turbo wanted



## Boost junkie (Jun 24, 2014)

Has anyone a fairly modern t4 twinscroll turbo for sale? I was going to buy new but costs for the aesthetic and structural work of the car is climbing steadily so am trying to source a second hand unit to save a few quid.


----------

